# LaCaxia Bank decides to decrease credit with out notice.



## pushyface (Aug 14, 2008)

My friend showed me her ban account today, she had left her job, collected Paro for a year and from what i see has used up 2000€ of her credit, every month paying somethng like 98€.

In the last few months, she managed to pay 3 times in a row, but late for a loan she took, covering 30€ additional late fees.

On her 4th month n a row payment of 98€ i see -154€, she asks me what i thought and i have to say i also have been in debt but no one has ever done this to me, i have a 3000€ limit, used all of it, been keeping my payments barely up monthly, i never got anything like -100 something €, especially after depositing money.

She emailed the bank and got a response saying to call them, when she spoke to the person there the manager claimed they decreased her credit, making the debt under and adding late fees and interests for it,
is this legal?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Credit CAN be reduced or even withdrawn. But not as far as I know without PRIOR NOTICE. 

I'd visit Consumer Protection. That's what they're there for.


----------



## pushyface (Aug 14, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Credit CAN be reduced or even withdrawn. But not as far as I know without PRIOR NOTICE.
> 
> I'd visit Consumer Protection. That's what they're there for.


how is the notice supposed to be?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

pushyface said:


> how is the notice supposed to be?



In writing I should imagine


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Visit or Call consumer protection. 

I don't KNOW - by my GUESS would be it has to be in writing and to give 15days notice.


----------

